# Also cured



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I am not quite sure what actually cured me but this is the combination I went through and still take indefinitely:

venlafaxine 150mg slow release
abilify 30mg
Propananol 180mg slow release

I am gradually weaning off another antipsychotic called sulpiride.

I also had 10 months of 1-2-1 counselling.

I hope this really helps some of you as I can appreciate the 13 years of hell and despair I went through.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

wow I am so happy to hear you found yoru way out (esp. after going through it for 13 years!) I have been stuggeling with mine for two years (DP as a result of anxiety/pure 'O'/depression) and just fianlly found the right kind of counselling- CBT for Pure 'O' sufferes... I find my cousnellor very competent and comforting however after two months I havent had much acutal improvement (althogh she says it will take at least 6 months before any real change will happen) But do you think meds will help the situation alng or is it better to struggle through the counselling and hope with time it will work? Any advice would be so so so helpful! Thank you and again so happy to hear you are doing better!!!


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I think the meds definitely helped but it was the talking treatment that really made the difference. I don't know how long I will continue the counselling/therapy for.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Synapse,

First off I am extremely glad to hear that - congratulations.

Second off, it might be worthwhile to continue the talk therapy for some time if money will allow it. Best to keep on top of things until you feel 100% confident about life.

I wish you luck in everything.

Matt


----------



## ashley50 (Feb 17, 2006)

---


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I think it is also very important to take your tablets religiously veen on the days you feel well.


----------

